#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  Institute of Infrastructure, Technology, Research & Management,  Ahmedabad btech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities

## amos.0119

*Institute of Infrastructure, Technology, Research & Management, Ahmedabad btech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities:*




*IITRM Ahmedabad,Year of Establishment:* 2012


*IITRM Ahmedabad Affiliation:* Deem University


*IITRM Ahmedabad Mode of Admission:* JEE Mains.


*IITRM Ahmedabad B-tech Branch:*
Civil EngineeringElectrical Engineering
*IITRM Ahmedabad Cut-Off 2013-2014:*


*Branch*
*Category*
*Sub Category*
*State Quota*
*Closing Rank*







Civil Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
34720

Civil Engineering
OBC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
60831

Civil Engineering
SC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
124925

Civil Engineering
ST
FALSE
OTHER STATE
227490

Electrical Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
36647

Electrical Engineering
OBC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
62389

Electrical Engineering
SC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
120984

Electrical Engineering
ST
FALSE
OTHER STATE
243981





*IITRM Ahmedabad Fee Structure For Engineering 2014:*

Tuition Fee: Rs 1 lakh per annum
Hostel Fee: Rs 1000 per month
Mess Fee: Rs 3000 per month


*IITRM Ahmedabad Placements 2014: NA*


*IITRM Ahmedabad Campus & Intra Facilities:* 

*Computer Lab*

IITRAM has well equipped computer center with a Multi-processor server, Latest PCs, Wireless Networking Devices with all necessary licensed software and open source software.

*Chemistry Lab*

Chemistry lab is a required component of most chemistry courses. Learning lab procedures and performing experiments help students to learn techniques and reinforces textbook concepts. IITRAM has an excellent well-equipped chemistry lab.

*Digital English Language Lab ( DELL )*

English language always remains as a backing bone to every individual to succeed and grow in this globalized world. IITRAM has established a DELL €“ Digital English Language Lab €“ with all essential equipments to cater students€™ need to learn and practice the proper pronunciations in English Language.

*Electrical Lab*

Electrical Engineering Course has been designed to be the experimental companion to Electrical Engineering Lab of EE 111. The course is planned to augment the students€™ theoretical understanding of important logical principles by engaging them in the real world applications in the lab.

*Physics Lab*

Physics laboratory is designed in a way to include experiments of various areas of physics such as optics, thermodynamics, electricity and magnetism, mechanics, etc. The main purpose of this laboratory is to give Physics laboratory training to students for developing experimental skills and exposing them to modern techniques.

*Hostel Facilities and Mess
*
*HOSTEL Details*

*Room Facilities*

Rooms of the hostel are airy, spacious and furnished with basic necessities which include bed with mattress and pillow, writing table, chair and cupboard. Housekeeping facility is also provided by the institute.

*Study Room*

IITRAM Hostel comprises of an airy and spacious study room where students can sit, learn and plan their study time according to their convenience. It remains open for 24 X 7 and strictly remains as `silence zone`.
Newspapers in different languages, Magazines and Journals are provided here for students awareness and for the development of their critical thinking.

*Entertainment And Sports Area*

After busy and hectic schedules, the Entertainment Area provides refreshing time to the students. Here they are provided LCD TV with HD Tata sky facilities.

*Sports*

Sports plays an important role in the all-round development of students. Focusing on this aspect, the hostel of IITRAM provides facilities of Following Indoor & Outdoor Games.
ChessCarromTable TennisVolleyballBadmintonMessIITRAM has a cafeteria with Mess Facilities where flavors of healthy food mingle with the happy faces of students.

*Other Important Facilities*
LibrarySeminar HallLaboratories
Medical FacilitiesIITRAM has an in-house Medical Facility and has appointed a full time resident doctor to take care all general health issues of IITRAM Family. Medical Facility is available between 11:30 AM to 02:30 PM on all working days.

*Address:* 

Near Khokhara Circle, Maninagar, Ahmedabad, Gujarat, India- 380026





  Similar Threads: J.K. Institute of Applied Physics & Technology, Allahabad, B-tech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities Institute of Technology, Guru Ghasidas, Bilaspur btech admission   2014 cutoff fee placement facilities Nirma University Institute of Technology Ahmedabad btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities M S Ramaiah Institute of Technology Bangalore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities P E S Institute of Technology Bangalore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities:

----------

